# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Video Games, do you play them too?

## King of the Lab

Currently playing _Monster Hunter World_ on Xbox. It's a lot of fun so far.

----------


## King of the Lab

Pub G, Fortnite. Looking forward to Sea of Thieves, & Far Cry 5.

----------


## Quince

The Final Fantasy series was my intro to gaming and though I think they've gone down hill in the recent years- I'm greatly anticipating the remake of VII. 

Skyrim and Fallout are my current faves, though Neverwinter is taking up allll my gaming time. It's my first online game (which was why I was hesitant to start it) but I  have been pleasantly surprised with the lack of annoyances from that factor.

I'm on PS3/4 but am working on getting a controller set-up so I can do more on Steam.

----------


## King of the Lab

> The Final Fantasy series was my intro to gaming and though I think they've gone down hill in the recent years- I'm greatly anticipating the remake of VII. 
> 
> Skyrim and Fallout are my current faves, though Neverwinter is taking up allll my gaming time. It's my first online game (which was why I was hesitant to start it) but I  have been pleasantly surprised with the lack of annoyances from that factor.
> 
> I'm on PS3/4 but am working on getting a controller set-up so I can do more on Steam.


Skyrim is one of my favorite games of all time. I am excited to try it with the PSVR. Havn't tried Final Fantasy yet, I know its an old series and can imagine that much like Zelda and most Mario games out now that it has changed quite a bit.
I am looking forward to Sea of Thieves, not sure if its an Xbox exclusive or not.

----------


## Quince

Sea of Thieves looks fun, but it isn't available on Playstation... It reminds me a lot of The Secret of Monkey Island for the PC way back when. 

I'm planning on having Skyrim for the VR set up by next X-Mas, but hopefully before. My only complaint is that the load screens take forever! I am looking forward to the next installment (whenever that shows up) that isn't an online base though.

----------


## GrahamEye

Replaying Bloodborne since the community has had a push with it being the free game offering for PS+ members this month.
Also working on Nioh, Fortnite, and Knack.

----------


## King of the Lab

Sea of Thieves has been a flop so far, waiting on more content. Farcry 5 is coming next week.

----------


## King of the Lab

Farcry 5 is amazing, possibly Xbox exclusive, I am not sure. Who couldn't resist an open world Montana setting with a crazy cult taking over and YOU must stop them. Solid.

----------


## Sledzinator

I love me some Rainbow Six Siege and Rocket League.

----------


## King of the Lab

> I love me some Rainbow Six Siege and Rocket League.


Both of these are fantastic. Rocket League in particular is one of my all time favorites.

----------


## Quince

Getting ready to start Bioshock 2. I've been putting it off because I heard it has a good storyline, so I should start with the first one, but my co-worker has been talking about it since he picked it back up and I'm thinking it's about time.

----------


## King of the Lab

> Getting ready to start Bioshock 2. I've been putting it off because I heard it has a good storyline, so I should start with the first one, but my co-worker has been talking about it since he picked it back up and I'm thinking it's about time.


Bioshock 2 is a fantastic, Best one of the series imho. If you want the full experience, play the first one. If you don't have access to the first one, (it is quite old now) then starting with the second should be just fine. I believe I started with the second one as well.

----------


## Quince

I'm thinking I might grab Bioshock: The Collection. It's really reasonable price for three games and it's redone for the newer systems so the graphics have a slight upgrade... guess I'm headed to the local game shop after work! They have it in stock  :Cool:

----------


## King of the Lab

> I'm thinking I might grab Bioshock: The Collection. It's really reasonable price for three games and it's redone for the newer systems so the graphics have a slight upgrade... guess I'm headed to the local game shop after work! They have it in stock


I'm jealous, I believe most of them are on Xbox games pass, so I might give the first one a go.

I am waiting for the to re-master Knights of the old republic..... might be waiting forever.

----------


## King of the Lab

Just finished Far Cry 5, (ehhhhhh) I also started Mad Max (Awesome) & State of Decay 2. Both are available for free with subscription to Xbox Games Pass.

----------


## Tallboy

I'm a PS4 guy now, but one of my greatest video game regrets is not being able to play State of Decay 2.  I LOVED that game.

I got to play God of War though, so thats ok.  Destiny 2 has finally had an update worth playing, I'm a PVP junkie and can get lost in any shooter like Titanfall even COD.  Destiny, when its good, is like a game made just for me.  Never got into PubG and Fortnite though, maybe one day.

Knights of the old Republic was awesome, what is taking them so long?  Battlefront is doo doo.

----------


## Tallboy

> Also working on Nioh


This game owned my soul for a long time. Incredibly frustrating / bad ***.

----------


## Jedeye

HOTS, frozen throne, D2 LOD. a few oldies but man were they great. HOTS is my only current. It's free and a blizzard game so I love it.

----------


## King of the Lab

Video game season is upon us.

Looking forward to:

Red Dead Redemption 2
Black Op's 4 (Battle Royale)
Asassins Creed Odessey

----------


## Beeped

The Elder Scrolls: Online is extremely addictive so far and you'll probably love it if you've enjoyed Skyrim. Rainbow 6: Siege is also not dull yet, after 200 hours.

----------


## Quince

I'm over 150 hours on Skyrim. Fallout 3 is getting up there. Thankfully Neverwinter doesn't tell me. With my second character almost level capped, I'm sure I don't want to know!

This is how I game- buy games I want to play someday, but spend allllll of my gaming time on one or two for about 5 years. Then switch it up when I get a new system. 

Right now I'm sharing my PS4 with my husband, so I revert to the PS3 when we want to game at the same time. It gives me a really good excuse to try out all the games I've been hoarding or to go back to an old favorite.

----------


## Quince

> The Elder Scrolls: Online is extremely addictive so far and you'll probably love it if you've enjoyed Skyrim. Rainbow 6: Siege is also not dull yet, after 200 hours.


How 'online' is the Elder Scrolls experience? Does it feel like you are playing online, or is it easy to forget? I'm really hesitant to start this game because I'm super picky with MMORPGs.

----------


## Beeped

It's VERY online. The majority of things you can do by yourself, but there are plenty that require a team as well. A friend of mine has player Neverwinter for a while and says it's comparable in some ways. It starts out a bit slow but it is huge both item wise and map wise.

----------


## Sledzinator

I am currently playing Horizon Zero Dawn and am loving it. Just got done with Witcher 3 and it was an awesome game! I mostly play Rocket League and Fortnite with my friends though.

----------


## King of the Lab

Red Dead 2 is a 100 gig download....... holy crap!

Still can't stop playing Skyrim though.

----------


## Quince

Horizon Zero Dawn looks awesome. That's been on my list of ones to pick up whenever I see a good deal.

I've been thinking about going back to Skyrim, but I think I'm going to start Fallout New Vegas instead  :Cool: 

Sad thing is... I still have soooo much to do in Fallout 3! The fact that the DLCs double the game play is both a blessing and a curse!

----------


## King of the Lab

Yeah, I have Fallout 76 pre-ordered, I've never played any of the other ones. 

I game share with another one of my friends on xbox which is really cool because whatever game he or I download, we both get them. And he lives in Chicago, such a fantastic program by Microsoft.

----------


## Quince

I tried to start with New Vegas years ago but there is no guidance. You just start. Having never played before, I switched to 3 which is much better at giving a proper intro to the game style. 

Think Skyrim but with guns and tech instead of magic. Also the load screens are soooo much faster. Probably because there is slightly less to interact with. Personally, I enjoy Skyrim much more- mostly because it is a little more light-hearted / not as jumpy.

----------


## OTAKelly

Ok, so my son has a legitimate addiction to Fortnite... any recommendations on treatment/video game therapy? haha  :Help:

----------


## Beeped

The only thing that works is learning the game yourself, joining every game he is in, and killing him. After about 20 games of him being killed at the start he'll never play again. 

Or, you know, unplug the internet and gift him a soccer ball.

----------


## OTAKelly

> The only thing that works is learning the game yourself, joining every game he is in, and killing him. After about 20 games of him being killed at the start he'll never play again. 
> 
> Or, you know, unplug the internet and gift him a soccer ball.


Hahaha.. I guess with Christmas coming up I'll try a soccer ball. Fingers crossed.

----------


## King of the Lab

There are parentalcontrol options installed on the actual Xbox, but this is limited to someone tech savvy most likely.

----------


## King of the Lab

2 Words: APEX LEGENDS!!!!!!

It's free across all platforms, and its awesome. Is anyone playing?

----------


## Sledzinator

My friends and I are loving Apex Legends. I also just switched over from console to pc and it has been AMAZING!

----------


## King of the Lab

Sadly, I cannot keep up with the PC requirements that PC games demand now and days. I bet the graphics are so much better.

----------


## King of the Lab

Currently playing:

*World War Z*

Excellent team based game, reminds me of Left for Dead crossed with the 3rd person views of Division 2. Oh, and holy crap, never knew a zombie could run that fast. A blast to play sober or not.
*
Apex Legends*

Still solid, even months after the release, well balanced classes & weapons, season pass, looking forward to possible additional content.
*
Assassins Creed Odyssey*

I did not play AC Orgins, I heard they had changed the gameplay mechanics, but if AC Odyssey is anything like AC Orgins then I will have to go back and get that too, Amazing, I mean amazing, story line, mechanics, super awesome, and just overall a well done game. This came out in October 2018, I usually buy AC games later when they go on sale, had I known how cool this actually was, it would have been an instant purchase.

All games I played were on Xbox One.

IGN: *Jet x420*

----------


## King of the Lab

Star Wars Fallen Order

Going to start it tonight and see how it is. 

This is EA's last chance to get a Star Wars game correct.

----------


## Sledzinator

Still playing R6 and Rocket League. Also have been really enjoying Divinity 2. I played once through by myself on PC and now I am doing a play through with some friends on PC and even bought it on PS4 so I can play with my wife.

----------


## kg.egereye

Hey all, this is my first post on the forum. Video games caught my eye so I thought I'd put in my two cents since I saw "Fallout" and I love that series. I replay Fallout 4 constantly and watch a bunch of settlement building tutorials on YouTube. I also recently got into Outer Worlds and Red Dead Redemption 2 on PC.

----------


## CCGREEN

Play them? No, Never! I had to grow up years ago leave the nest get a full time job and start providing for my family. Life is real, it is not a game. Games are for those who are afraid of being adults and assuming a mortgage, car payment, having their own electric bill in their name, pay property taxes, car insurance, have children and go to parent teacher meetings, provide family insurance....the list can go on for ever.
As a kid I used to enjoy racing dirt bikes, as time passed I realized that eventually we all had to grow up and quit playing in the dirt and get a real bike and ride on the asphalt like grown adults do.
OK....I am finished venting. Jumping off my stump now.

----------


## Sledzinator

> Play them? No, Never! I had to grow up years ago leave the nest get a full time job and start providing for my family. Life is real, it is not a game. Games are for those who are afraid of being adults and assuming a mortgage, car payment, having their own electric bill in their name, pay property taxes, car insurance, have children and go to parent teacher meetings, provide family insurance....the list can go on for ever.
> As a kid I used to enjoy racing dirt bikes, as time passed I realized that eventually we all had to grow up and quit playing in the dirt and get a real bike and ride on the asphalt like grown adults do.
> OK....I am finished venting. Jumping off my stump now.



Seems a bit unnecessary. I pay all my bills including mortgage and car payment and enjoy playing games in my down time. Times change.

----------


## King of the Lab

> Hey all, this is my first post on the forum. Video games caught my eye so I thought I'd put in my two cents since I saw "Fallout" and I love that series. I replay Fallout 4 constantly and watch a bunch of settlement building tutorials on YouTube. I also recently got into Outer Worlds and Red Dead Redemption 2 on PC.


Welcome to Optiboard!

Did you think Fallout 4 was the weakest of the series?

Also, how much better is RDR2 on pc??

----------


## King of the Lab

> Seems a bit unnecessary. I pay all my bills including mortgage and car payment and enjoy playing games in my down time. Times change.


I'm gonna be old af and still play video games. 

I may not play as much as I could when I was a young adult, so I understand what green is saying. But maybe I don't have as much responsibility as he does. 

I am conquering life the best way I can, but I will never ever put down the controller.

----------


## kg.egereye

Thanks! And well.. I did it backwards. I started with Fallout 4. I had always heard about the Fallout games and never played them. Went to "The Exchange" one day and decided to give it a try. And, I played it for hours on end. When I bought Fallout 4, it came with a free copy of Fallout 3 on the disk. So, I played that and being that I started with 4, I was spoiled and wanted the gun, armor, workshop customization again, so I switched back. Later on I picked up New Vegas and played that for a bit too. Started researching the earlier ones on PC and started playing fallout 1 and 2.. but then drifted back to 4 again. I love 4 and can play that anytime anyday. 

RDR2 is amazing on PC, I am so glad I bought a PC to play it on. I also have Fallout 4 on my PC. It's a night and day difference between PC and Xbox One. I play occasionally, I'll go through spurts where I play for weeks straight after work and then I don't touch games for a good month. It just depends on my mood and schedule.

----------


## Narine

I like to play gta san andreas

----------


## King of the Lab

Does anyone have an Occulus Quest or another Occulus product?

Poke VR fillsthe time very well, and its a lot of fun.

----------


## Sledzinator

No VR yet but someday. I have been really enjoying Valorant and messing around with my friends on GTA since it went free on epic.

----------


## King of the Lab

> No VR yet but someday. I have been really enjoying Valorant and messing around with my friends on GTA since it went free on epic.


I have been playing Red Dead Online as of last week.

I am having more fun playing that online than GTA currently.

My brother plays VALORANT, I don't think its out for consoles though....

----------


## King of the Lab

AVENGERS game just dropped, who's got it?

I played for 3 hours last night, decent content. Hulk so far is my favorite to play with.

HULK SMASH!!

----------


## Sledzinator

Rocket League just went free to play. Its really fun if you haven't tried it.

----------


## petermessi

video games are played by almost all kinds of people from children to old people.They play all types of games.IT is very fun to play

----------


## King of the Lab

> Rocket League just went free to play. Its really fun if you haven't tried it.


<3 Rocket League

----------


## tracy18

I stopped playing online video games due to the lack of internet privacy. So when my brother asked me to try this game called Among Us online, I was very skeptical. But now I am kinda addicted to it.

----------


## Sledzinator

> I stopped playing online video games due to the lack of internet privacy. So when my brother asked me to try this game called Among Us online, I was very skeptical. But now I am kinda addicted to it.


Among Us is such a fun game to play with friends. I personally don't like public lobbies but love playing with friends.

----------


## Quince

Apparently I was playing Red Dead wrong. I started with story mode and got board, which sounds like the general consensus. I'll try again with the online mode and probably get hooked like everyone else but for now I'm enjoying FFVII remake. It is definitely living up to my expectations which makes me very happy. 

Not so much with Cyberpunk. That sounds like nightmare. I heard they actually pulled it from PS4 for the glitches though it seems to be okay on the PS5. I'll be looking forward to whenever they iron it out. Probably another 3 years....

Horizon Zero Dawn is amazing. I love everything about that game but for some reason don't like to play it extensively. Not sure why, maybe slight tedium, but I pick it back up once or twice a year. 

Review of Skyrim on VR- slightly disappointing. Though it is beautiful and has all the same great play features, movement is very strange. If you play with a dualshock controller the movement isn't bad but you don't get that _full_ experience. With the motion controls you get the full immersion but have to 'jump' forward to move. Not the best setup but still impressive considering it wasn't made for VR. Either way- Skyrim being one of those games that you want to play for 10 hours straight will strain the eyes with VR.

----------


## Sledzinator

So I picked up escape from tarkov a few months ago and I have to say that it is the hardest bust also most rewarding shooter I have ever played.

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

Currently roaming between Mount and Blade II: Bannerlord on PC, Cyberpunk, FIFA 21 and eagerly awaiting the MLB the Show on Xbox finally. Also jumping back into Mass Effect: Andromeda. Some CoD: Warzone with the guys but not as much atm. Looking for an MMORPG to jump back into as well. We should all start a little optical gaming group. If anyone wants, add me on Xbox and Steam. IIxIPariahIxII (i's). Yes, I was young and stupid when I first joined Optiboard, but I was a prolific gamer back then lol.

----------


## KrystleClear

I play Diablo III and World of Warcraft. I really want to get a Nintendo Switch so I can play Animal Crossing for a change of pace.

----------


## Quince

I've recently delved back into Diablo. It's fun but tends to become tedious quickly, in my opinion. Therefore, I play in small doses.

The Switch is fun. I've got friends who have it and it definitely makes for a good social gaming system- but I've got VR for that. If I have company, Beat Saber or AstroBots are my go-tos... that being said, nothing beats Mario Party. *sigh

----------


## KrystleClear

> I've recently delved back into Diablo. It's fun but tends to become tedious quickly, in my opinion. Therefore, I play in small doses.
> 
> The Switch is fun. I've got friends who have it and it definitely makes for a good social gaming system- but I've got VR for that. If I have company, Beat Saber or AstroBots are my go-tos... that being said, nothing beats Mario Party. *sigh


I agree. I play Diablo when I just want to mindlessly mow down mobs. At this point, I am getting up there in Torment levels and it's not as fun. Looking forward to IV!

I would really like to get an Oculus, but we live in a somewhat narrow townhouse, so there isn't much room to roam.

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

> I agree. I play Diablo when I just want to mindlessly mow down mobs. At this point, I am getting up there in Torment levels and it's not as fun. Looking forward to IV!
> 
> I would really like to get an Oculus, but we live in a somewhat narrow townhouse, so there isn't much room to roam.


There's some pretty good setups for stationary VR. But I feel ya there. I still can't hook up my Vive since moving to Atlanta :(

----------


## Sledzinator

So I just wanted to celebrate a little. I decided to play more ranked in rocket league this season. I managed to get my champ level reward this season!

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

> So I just wanted to celebrate a little. I decided to play more ranked in rocket league this season. I managed to get my champ level reward this season!


Congrats! You on PC Sled?

----------


## Sledzinator

> Congrats! You on PC Sled?


 Yep

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

> Yep


Steam?

----------


## Sledzinator

Smiguel is my steam name

----------


## Tech2

So yeah, i also play video games, love racing, Assetto Corsa mostly and BeamNG Drive, novel like games such as call of cthulu (lovecraft) story rich games like Detroit become human and some hearthstone for relax.

----------


## Ethan1989

> Pub G, Fortnite. Looking forward to Sea of Thieves, & Far Cry 5.


I had played PUBG It's great fun Specially in last zone and played FAR CRY 1 & 2 a long time ago I like Far Cry 2 very much Soon I'll start Far Cry 3.

----------


## Sledzinator

Ok Elden Ring anyone? This is my first souls like game and I am having a blast!

----------


## healthcare8055

playing fifa 21 on playstation

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

> Ok Elden Ring anyone? This is my first souls like game and I am having a blast!


God yes. Surprisingly as I don't care for anything after Demon Souls. All just felt the same. But Elden Ring is amazing. I do plan out my time with it though. Way too easy to spend 3 hours running around before completing one quest. I still need to add you to Steam lol Any idea how to initiate the crossplay summons?

----------


## NAICITPO

Fortnite with no building is pretty interesting atm

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

> Fortnite with no building is pretty interesting atm


I heard they were doing that. Is it just an event? I think they should have it as a permanent mode but the building aspect, to me, is what makes Fortnite different. Also the basis for the original game lol.

----------


## NAICITPO

> I heard they were doing that. Is it just an event? I think they should have it as a permanent mode but the building aspect, to me, is what makes Fortnite different. Also the basis for the original game lol.


I think no building is for this season and it just started a week ago. I played last night for the first time and it plays MUCH faster with sprinting. I do miss building though, I just wasn't a box fight master. If there could be some sort of happy medium, like making the amount of resources people could carry much smaller I think I would like that better.

----------


## IIxIPariahIxII

> I think no building is for this season and it just started a week ago. I played last night for the first time and it plays MUCH faster with sprinting. I do miss building though, I just wasn't a box fight master. If there could be some sort of happy medium, like making the amount of resources people could carry much smaller I think I would like that better.


I never could build (too much Battlefield way back in the day lol) but have friends who'll build around us and I just give them cover fire

----------

